# Sponsoren suche



## aiming (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier erstmal vorweg

ich habe eine frage ich bin seid 3 einhalb jahren im downhillsport tätig habe letztes jahr drei rennen gefahren zwei davon 3. Platz 

nun würde ich die nächsten jahre auch wieder gerne rennen mitfahren also rennen für einsteiger und lizenzfreien klasse.

allerdings habe ich kein ausreichendes budget um mir reparaturen neue teile oder startgelder bzw sprit geld für das hinkommen zum jeweiligen rennen......

also wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann oder tipps geben kann wie ich eine bewerbung für einen sponsor schreiben kann (ich bin allein unterwegs ohne verein oder freunde also suche ich einen sponsor der nur mich alleine sponsort) ich habe da schon einen sponsor in aussicht nämlich die firma von meinem dad. mein dad meinte er hätte da schon ein gutes wort für mich eingelegt und der chef von ihm is wohl selber so ein downhill freak....nur will er mir kein namen oder andere infos geben und er hat gesgat ich solle eine bewerbungsmappe machen nur ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung was ich da rein schreiben soll 

könnt ihr mir helfe? 

greeez and ride on


----------



## aiming (17. Juni 2011)

keiner hier mit i-welchen tipps für mich ? wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Juni 2011)

aiming schrieb:


> nur ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung was ich da rein schreiben soll


 

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Deine bisherigen nationalen und internationalen Erfolge nicht verheimlichen!


----------



## aiming (18. Juni 2011)

jah da hast du recht aber alles andere sollen da bilder von mir und meime radl rein oder solln da bilder rein wie ich auf der strecke fahre oder wie soll ich mich presentieren ich glaube kaum das meinem sponsor es interesiert wie wo und wann ich zum kindergarten gegangen bin oder?


----------



## mäcpomm (18. Juni 2011)

Überleg mal was Du wissen wolltest, wenn Du der Sponsor wärst.
Stell Dich vor, schreib was über Deine Ziele.


----------



## aiming (19. Juni 2011)

ok von der seite habe ich das noch net gesehn.......ich werds einfach mal versuchen....aber danke erstmal...wenn ihr noch tipps für mich habt wär ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr fleißig weiter schreiben würdet


----------



## stubenhocker (19. Juni 2011)

Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik allgemein beachten!


----------

